# Heated Boot Bags/Portable Travel Boot Dryers?



## tekweezle (Mar 23, 2011)

just thought I'd share some research I have been doing on heated boot bags/dryers in case anyone is looking for one.  Actually, I had been doing research on boot dryers and the topic of heated boot bags came up.  Seems like there are a couple of more choices from when I first looked at them in 2008.

Recently I finally got foot beds and some boot work done at Northern Ski Works in Okemo.  Ankles were killing me due to overpronated knees.  After the guy heated up my boots, slipped them on pretty easily which is a far cry from the usual torture i go through.  I got to thinking, short of always booting up at the hotel as usual, why can;t my boots be this warm all the time?  Tom the fitter said I ought to dry my liners/footbeds more diligently too.  I don;t even know how water gets into them!

well here's what I have found.  All have 3 heat setting and 12 volt car plug.  110 volt so you need a 220 converter if you go to Europe.

Hotgearbag-Classic for 179$.  Favorite on Epicski, endorsed by Bode Miller. Out of stock in most places but this place seems to have them plus a single for 109$.  The owner is some guy who teaches in Aspen for atleast 10 years so he;s a local.  seems to be very well insulated.  Classic looks like a lunch cooler.

http://www.helm-sports.com/servlet/the-SKI-BAGS/Categories

Goode Point Dry-they seem to be selling generically branded ones cozywinters.com-atleast ones that resemble them.  149$ but says you can fit 2 pairs ski boots.  not sure if they fit in a plane overhead.  I think it has a 2 year warranty.  i think i read that it;s heating element wraps around the bag.  seems to resemble a duffle bag.

http://cozywinters.com/shop/heated-...zmam=61752597&zmas=1&zmac=2&zmap=hot-gear-bag

Athalon Heated boot bag at eBags for 135$-even less with fatwallet discount of 11%.  Couldn;t find any specs but website says all bags have 5 year warranty.  customer support confirms that heating element is covered.  Helmet pocket on outside and very sleek looking-like a transpack.  Athalon home office seems to be based out of NYC.

http://www.ebags.com/product/athalon/heated-boot-bag/211380?productid=10129095

in the meantime, i ordered a travel boot dryer-Peet Go!  uses ultaviolet light to kill bacteria and fungus and heats up the boot to dry.  wont arrive til next week.  it was only 30$.  they say it works with ski boots.  never realized that sweat, fungus and bacteria could cause shoes to get hard and stiff.  always thought it was the other way around!

http://www.peetshoedryer.com/product_go.html

So if you have a heated boot bag, please give me your thoughts and opinions on them.  I am most interested in hearing whether you had any issues with putting in plane overhead compartments, converting the voltage when traveling to europe, warranty issues with the heating element, build quality and durability, ect...

Thanks in advance


----------



## drjeff (Mar 23, 2011)

An easy, cheap way to heat up the inside, especially the foot area of your boots.  About 30 minutes before you intend on booting up, open up one of the air activated toe warmers and drop it into your boot.  Then take your ski sock (since 30 minutes before booting up you're likely still in a street sock so you'll have a nice, DRY sock to put on your foot just before booting up) and semi loosely place that sock into the cuff area of your boot.  30 minutes later, as you're booting up, you've got both a warm boot, and if you so desire to use it, a warm toe warmer ready for use! :idea:


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks for the response.  my issue is specifically the hard outer shell knocking against my inner anklebones.  had the area punched out and hope the footbeds also do a good job of keeping me in alignment.


----------



## RISkier (Mar 23, 2011)

I bought new boot last year, I can wear them all day with no discomfort. But, I could hardly get them on. At times I didn;t think I'd get them on and there was tons of shin bite. Also very hard to get off when it's cold out. My wife gave me a hotgear bag for Christmas. Heaven, at least when booting up. Certainly an uneccesary luxory item, but pretty nice. I also toss gloves and liners in. I'm spoilt, I know.


----------



## marcski (Mar 23, 2011)

Get these:  







Plug in when you goto bed the night before.  Wake up.  Stuff ski socks in boot.  Drive to mt.  Ski.  Repeat.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 24, 2011)

.75 cents and a minute or 2 on the dryers in the lodge work too....


----------



## tekweezle (Apr 12, 2011)

fyi

Goode Point Dry bag-big enough to heat 2 boots on sale for 118$ with no tax and free shipping

http://store.christysports.com/catalog/ski_shop/gear_bags/boot_bags/goode_point_dry_heated_boot_bag


----------



## tekweezle (Apr 7, 2012)

Even better deal.   Hotgear Ajax for 99$ from Sierra Trading Post.   With the big weekly extra 35% off coupon,  it's 65$ with 10$ shipping. 

http://m.sierratradingpost.com/mobi...ed-ski-boot-bag~p~4707f/?r=s~heated-boot-bag/ 

110/220 volt so can be used in Europe. 
Sent from my Htc Incredible via tapatalk....


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 10, 2012)

marcski said:


> Get these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good product. I've been using these for years now. $ 20 or so in Campmore.


----------



## tekweezle (Apr 12, 2012)

The hotgear Ajax bag just came in. Seems to be endorsed by Bode Miller.

 I Like that it has 3 temperature settings that serves as an on off switch. so that's a plus over my Goode pointdry which activates only when plugged into wall.


Unfortunately it's 110 volt only so no Europe usage without a power converter.


So if you are in the market for a boot bag,  Here is a sierra trading Post code to get 25% off the 99$ price


fvw7528d



Sent from my Htc Incredible via tapatalk....


----------



## andyzee (Apr 12, 2012)

I dry my boots with portable dryers overnight in the hotel. And stick them under the rear heater vent in my SUV as I drive to the mountain. Nothing like slipping on a nice warm pair of boots.


----------



## johngps (May 25, 2012)

Recently I finally got foot beds and some boot work done at Northern Ski Works in Okemo. Ankles were killing me due to overpronated knees. After the guy heated up my boots, slipped them on pretty easily which is a far cry from the usual torture i go through. I got to thinking, short of always booting up at the hotel as usual, why can;t my boots be this warm all the time? Tom the fitter said I ought to dry my liners/footbeds more diligently too. I don;t even know how water gets into them!


----------

